# Alternator rebuild



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

I've got the Gen light coming on all the time now on my 69 GTO. I believe the alternator is original so I want to keep the case. Is a rebuild something I can tackle myself or should I take it in to a place to have it rebuilt. I am new to the Northern NJ area so I don't know any reliable shops around here.

I am assuming I would need to replace the brushes and the external voltage regulator. I've read up on how to replace them on newer alternators but haven't seen anything specific for this one. I did read on this forum to buy the more expensive voltage regulator.

Any thoughts, recommendations, etc?

Much appreciated,

Steve


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine is original I just had it restored last winter. Worked for 40 years but was very tired. Was re stamped and looks new and what a difference in the electrical. There is a place local that rebuilds them for like 85-100.00.. for me personally that is the route I'd take if I wanted it rebuilt. Maybe there is a place in your area that can do this reasonable, did you google your area, or a place not too far to send it off, if you are not comfortable doing it yourself? IMO I'd get it rebuilt rather than get another rebuilt one since yours original. Replace the voltage regulator as well, I got mine from NAPA and had the resister rebuilt. I will eventually get an OEM DELCO cover for it, a guy was gonna sell me the cap but changed his mind.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

I skipped rebuilding mine in '92 but it had a dead spot around year 2000. I took it to an old fashioned alternator type shop, told the guy I wanted the originality. He rebuilt it for around $50 (then) and said the parts he used were better than original. I was happy...no problems.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

alternator rebuild kits available at Napa, etc. Usually just the diodes, brushes and bearings go bad. Easy to do. procedure in factory service manual.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I actually won a total restoration at one of our shows. Had I not I'd a had it rebuilt locally... 85.00 or so I was told when I had inquired.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It is very easy to rebuild. The hardest part is the long tooth picks(anything slender enough to go through the holes) to keep the brushes back when you put the cases together. Slide out the tooth picks and your making power.





































How to rebuild a 10 SI: Part 3 | Alternator Rebuild Kits


----------



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

likethat said:


> It is very easy to rebuild. The hardest part is the long tooth picks(anything slender enough to go through the holes) to keep the brushes back when you put the cases together. Slide out the tooth picks and your making power.


The kit looks like a good option. I think I'll give it a shot and rebuild it myself. I started to take the alternator off and I can't figure out how to get the nut off of the back. It swivels with the wires so I'm a little confused.









Thanks,
Steve


----------



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

Can anyone give me a hint as to how to get the back nut off of the alternator?

View attachment 12583


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would just cut the wire near the terminal and replace it on rebuild. Unless you can get something to hold onto the lower nut. Once you take it apart you can hold onto the backside and break it loose.


----------



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

I went ahead and snipped it. Seems like a weird setup. I just didn't want to completely screw something up. Now I'll be able to get started.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

